# manual for craftsman 315.244900 router



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking for this. Help!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's made by Ryobi Bob. The 315. in the model number is what tells you that. On our home page is a manuals section. Click on the Craftsman Manuals section and see if it is in there. You can also try Sears or Parts Direct. Or you can try Ryobi's website and see if you can locate it there but the numbers likely won't match.


----------



## rsauve (Aug 13, 2014)

Chuck:
Thanks for your response. Where do I find the CRAFTSMAN MANUALS section?
Bob


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Power Tool Manuals - Router Forums


----------

